# Rest in Peace Honey



## wordstoasong (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm sad to annouce, Honey has passed on. I went out to the girls and found Midnight bouncing around crazy and found Honey flat out. She has moved on.

I'll write more later. I have to go prepare her for Heaven now.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 5, 2008)

Awww i'm sosorry

Sleep peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## BSAR (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I was reading your blog and I saw the last post and I just sat stunned with my mouth hung open. I can't believe that she passed on. That is so sad. Do you know why or how?

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.ray:

R.I.P Honey Binky free sweet girly!


----------



## wordstoasong (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know why or how she left us. She was happy and bouncy when I seen the two in their cage. I don't think it was the weather, as it's really nice out. I can't really pin-point what it was.

Midnight is now alone in the cage. I had it extra cleaned-out and gave her some more treats and fluffy hay. I was planning on getting another rabbit, but I think I'll wait abit now.

Honey was a sweet girl. She had her crazy moments but other than that, she was really an angel. She was always scared, but I was glad when I could get her calm and relaxed. She loved her carrots and hated the guinea pigs. Now, she will have as much carrots and grass to bounce around in. Maybe she'll meet my old buns. =]


----------



## m.e. (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry 

Binkie free, Honey :rainbow:


----------



## BratBunny (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

RIP Honey 

Cross over the bridge and into the gates of heaven peaceufuly and full of joy. ink iris:


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2008)

Binky free Honey :rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it hurts a lot right now - but in time, it will get better.

How is Midnight doing?


----------

